# Hormonal Food Cravings



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anybody else struggle with hormonal food cravings during PMS? Not only do I only crave things I can't eat, most of the week I feel like I'm starving to death no matter how much I eat, and I notice the more I eat, the more sensitive my IBS is. Normally I stay at 1200-1600 calories, but I'm so hungry that time of month.


----------

